
Lou Reed’s Archive, Coming to the New York Public Library (2017) - tintinnabula
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/lou-reeds-archive-coming-to-the-new-york-public-library
======
switz
This sounds incredible.

I passed this around to all of my friends only to then look at the date on the
article: March 2, 2017. Whoops.

~~~
coldtea
So? It's just 1 year and a half later. For all we know this is still going on
(those things take time).

~~~
skytbest
It's not. Based on this page it looks like it was only for a short period last
March unfortunately.

[https://www.nypl.org/loureed](https://www.nypl.org/loureed)

~~~
coldtea
Shame! I'd liked to visit it...

